# 1999 Nissan Maxima Ordeal



## Bronx79 (Aug 1, 2007)

:givebeer: I done everything to this car replace the transmission, clutch, ,master and slave cylinders, flywheel, Clutch plate, and slave cylinder hose. Yet, when I went to bleed the system it would not even bleed for me. The car would start, but when I tried to put it in gear, the mofo would not go into gear. The car went in and out of gear and when the car was off. So, finally after getting the car to go in gear. It went for a while, then messed up again. So, what I did was tried to start it while in gear and it worked for a while, but then I couldn't stop or the car would cut off. When I finally had to stop the car cut off, then trying to start it up the car again. The starter got so hot it made the rubber catch on fire, then ended up burning the Air filter and container, mass flow sensor, and wires going to the injectors. How is this possible to fuse back together?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

WTF did you do exactly?

Jammed starter motor? Or what..??


----------



## Bronx79 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Yeah*



brianw said:


> WTF did you do exactly?
> 
> Jammed starter motor? Or what..??


I was bleeding the Hydro System for like 4 hours dude, then I had to go pick up my son from the camp, before 1700. Well, thinkin that I had bleed enough to actually drive it. It turns out that I didn't, which led me try to start the vehicle while in gear. That was the reason the car caught on fire, because the starter motor got so hot.
That mutha started the fire and now I have to find the car because someone might have stole it.... I think


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

4 hours? Sounds like you have a leaking hose or something, bleeding shouldn't take more than 15 minutes...


----------



## Bronx79 (Aug 1, 2007)

*The Hose*

The slave cylinder hose is the reason I was bleeding; I had to change it because it was leaking, so maybe I damaged something else in the process.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If you get too much piston movement in the slave cylinder and force it past the seals, you'll destroy the seals and have to replace the slave cylinder (again).

Not quite sure, but bleeding the clutch system after slave cylinder replacement has never taken me more than 15 minutes.


----------



## Bronx79 (Aug 1, 2007)

*What type?*



brianw said:


> If you get too much piston movement in the slave cylinder and force it past the seals, you'll destroy the seals and have to replace the slave cylinder (again).
> 
> Not quite sure, but bleeding the clutch system after slave cylinder replacement has never taken me more than 15 minutes.



Well, I will take that into account when I get it back. I am actually thinking about selling it for parts, then rebuiling it from the ground up. Won't you give me some suggestions on things I can do.


----------

